# Cost to paint skiff?



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm sure this has been discussed many times, so apologies if it's repetitive. I did search the forum without much luck.

I'm trying to get a ballpark idea of the cost to have 17-foot skiff professionally painted with AwlGrip or similar from the rub rail down. It's a Pathfinder 17T, so nothing complicated -- flat sides, nearly flat bottom, no strakes or anything.

Also, does painting require de-rigging -- pulling engine, tabs, and so on? How about painting the bottom -- does the boat need to be turned over, or can it be painted just by putting it on stands and moving them around?

Alternatively, what about painting everything above the rub rail? I'm assuming that's more involved and probably requires pulling controls and other fittings and such off.


----------



## Action Johnson (Feb 4, 2016)

If I remember correctly I think i got a rough ballpark estimate on my waterman for about $2500.00 that was to de-rig flip and do a complete bottom job.

But your best bet is to call some shops and see what they charge.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks! I've called a few places, but it's hard to get much of answer. Nobody wants to say much with seeing the boat. I get that, but at the same time, I'm not dying to take time off work and tow the boat somewhere without even a general idea whether it's something I can afford or not.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I believe Awlgrip would be used on the insde/deck. Awlcraft would be used on the hull.


----------

